# aavistuksen + [adjective]



## Gavril

What does it mean to say, for ex.,

_Oletko tavannut uuden ystäväni, Marjuen? Hän on tosin aavistuksen ujo._

Kiitos


----------



## sammio

Gavril said:


> _Oletko tavannut uuden ystäväni, Marjuen? Hän on tosin aavistuksen ujo._



"Have you met my new friend, Marjue? She is a bit shy though."
So aavistuksen means "a bit / a little". My dictionary gives also "a shade". Originally the meaning has been something like "a very little" so less than a little but in my opinion _aavistuksen_ can nowadays be used almost in the same way as _vähän_.

_Aavistuksen_ comes from the word _aavistus_ which means something like "a trace, and idea, a clue, a feeling", even "a sniff". So if something is _aavistuksen_ something it is so little that you can barely _aavistaa_ it, barely have an idea of it.

Oh yeah by the way, today is the day of Mikael Agricola and the Finnish language!


----------



## Gavril

sammio said:


> "Have you met my new friend, Marjue? She is a bit shy though."



The name I had in mind was _Marjut_ -- would _Marjuen_ not be the correct accusative for this name?



> Oh yeah by the way, today is the day of Mikael Agricola and the Finnish language!



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> The name I had in mind was _Marjut_ -- would _Marjuen_ not be the correct accusative for this name?


Proper nouns are often inflected differently from common nouns. So even though we have words like _ohut : ohuen_, _Marjut : Marjutin_ is the most common variant. Of course someone named Marjut may insist her name be inflected _Marjuen_, but I think it would nevertheless sound a bit odd.


----------

